# My homeshop



## 2CYL4STROKE (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is my lathe and mill in my homeshop but I can use CNC machine in my workplace 8)


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice setup!
I like things that have switches and say 'Power Up'. ;D


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 13, 2009)

Cool, I like seeing machines that are being used.

Kenny


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice! 
Lathe envy here. ;D


----------

